# what happens in a show?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The biggest training advantage is that all dogs are on leash or confined to either crates or pens. The bad part is that not all of the dogs at a dog show are well behaved on leash or in their crates or in their pens. Perhaps the dogs in shows in Norway are better behaved (smile)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know about shows in Norway, but most shows do not allow unentered dogs to attend. 
For the socialization that you are looking for, is there someplce near you that holds training classes?


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

I am not really talking about socialisation training. I am talking of training just for my doggie to stay still and realize work is work, and leassure is lreassure. he can definately join a show while working, he would just be laying right next to me while other dogs would do their regular show-thing. 
it is more so i could train him not to say hello, or get stressed by having so many other dogs around.  never been to a dog show, but know one of my friends has done this with her dog with big success.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Even if dogs were allowed at a show I'd never bring one for fear that I'd distract or mess up one of the show dogs. There are other events that might be good for socialization, and a fun show might be great to attend - a lot of charities hold them with classes like dog-owner-look-a-like and tricks.


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

but that's also why i as spesificually what happens during a reg dog show!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tino4ever said:


> I am not really talking about socialisation training. I am talking of training just for my doggie to stay still and realize work is work, and leassure is lreassure. he can definately join a show while working, he would just be laying right next to me while other dogs would do their regular show-thing.
> it is more so i could train him not to say hello, or get stressed by having so many other dogs around.  never been to a dog show, but know one of my friends has done this with her dog with big success.


 
I am sorry if there is a language barrier here. You should be able to do what you are referring to in an obedience training class situation. Taking an un-entered dog to a dog show is usually not allowed. If you are saying that he can join a show, meaning enter it, that is different. It would be an expensive venture to enter a show just so your dog could lay by your side while the other dogs actually compete - I still think that a class would better serve you.


----------

